# Switzerland checking in



## bestee (Jun 26, 2007)

Name is Bestee, new on the site, new to smoking.  Wife bought me a Cactus Jack smoker with firebox and single smoke chamber for our 5th anniversary (I got her a diamond necklace, and I am happier!). Have only used it twice (4 hour brisket...I need a better cut of meat, otherwise awesome) and a Turkey Breast..came out beautiful.  Will try some ribs this weekend. This is a great site, as I really need help.  1st question..when ya'll are talking about 6, 8 and 12 hour smokes...are you using wood the whole time, I find it gets awfully hot in there...so far I am using charcoal and adding the chips for smoke.  In all recipes it never says how to keep it up for so long.  (do I have to grey the charcoal elsewhere before I add to existing, or can I just throw on fresh brickettes?) Looking forward to some guidence. Thanks.  (FYI..born in Mississippi, youth in Boston, and living in Switzerland for last 10 years)


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard the mighty SMF Bestee! You have certainly come to the right place for all things smokin'! There is alot of collective knowledge here, so ask and eventually, ye shall receive.

Brisket usually takes a long time to cook. It needs to be cooked low-n-slo to get it nice and tender. The internal temp needs to get to 180 to 200 for slicing, and 195 to 205 for pulling. It will probably plateau at about 140 to 160, so be patient. Poke around and do a search for brisket recipes; there's alot of great recipes and methods out there. Also, search for the 3-2-1 method of cooking ribs...

As far as wood vs charcoal, some use sticks, some use charcoal and some use both. Personally, I like lump charcoal and sticks. I pour a chimney of unlit coals in the firebox, then a chimney of lit coals on top of that. That's my base, then I add sticks to keep it going.

I am curious about your Cactus Jack smoker... don't think I've ever seen one. If you get a chance, post us a pic of it. 

Take care and have fun!


----------



## bestee (Jun 26, 2007)

how do I attach an image? It was bought over here in Europe and I think its called an Oklahoma Joe over in the states...btw outstanding advice on the coals!! I wouldnt have though that, thank you.


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. Glad to have a European influence. You can ask a million questions here and get an answer or two for each one. Great place to improve your skills. By the way, in what part of Switzerland do you reside.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 26, 2007)

Click the Post Reply button, scroll toward the bottom of your post and click the Manage Attachments button. A window will pop up, then click Browse. Browse to where you pictrure resides on your computer, then double click it. Click the upload button. When it uploads, close that window and click the Submit Reply button in your post window.

Glad I could help!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 26, 2007)

welcome to smf. for pics i just paste the link to my photobucket site,the pics come out much larger than the thumbs i get on here. as far as wood ,i use briquettes and chunks or sticks. i just add a few briquettes or a stick when the temp starts dropping or i see the fire getting low.


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 26, 2007)

welcome! aren't we getting GLOBAL!!! This is great! Here I was thinkin' this was a bunch of good ol' boys burning stuff........


----------



## devolutionist (Jun 26, 2007)

Let us know if you run across any Swiss-styles rubs... BBQ rubs that is!

(lame attempt at a "swedish massage" joke... sorry that's all i got right now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Seriously though, if BBQ is any different (ie, spices, methods, etc) in Switzerland I'd be REALLY interested in knowing about it... start a new thread under "Smoking Meat" and "General Discussion" if there's anything to be said about it.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## devolutionist (Jun 26, 2007)

BTW, here's a link I found on a Swiss site selling the Cactus Jack/Oklahoma Joe's smoker:

http://www.partyware.ch/produkte/cactus-jack.html

Very nice smokers!  Is one of these the one you got?

Also, I've always wanted to know how in the world "CH" ended up being the top level domain for Switzerland?


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 26, 2007)

I think this is the smoker that he has....







Looks like a real nice unit...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to have you aboard and looking forward to seeing pictures of your *"Q"*....


----------



## ultramag (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Bestee!!! Glad to have you w/ us.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome from Missouri.  If you have any questions about smoking, You will find the answer here.  I have been stuck in a corner many times before and these guys have always helped me out.

Well welcome again and smoke on!!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  I you can see already there is alot of great advice and help on the forum.  The best part is getting to know the friendly folks here.  I hope you enjoy your experience.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Bestee ,and a big hello from Canada


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! Glad you found us!


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 26, 2007)

welcome to the smf


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Bestee-

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to smf bestee, from pennsylvania. you are in the wright place if you want to learn. lots of knowledge in these pages.


----------



## bestee (Jun 27, 2007)

I am in Zurich, the german speaking region...luckily lots of english here too!


----------



## bestee (Jun 27, 2007)

CH stands for Confederation Helvetia which was what the region which is currently Switzerland was called before it all united. the country is split into 3 and a half languages german (zurich) french (geneva) italian (lugano) amd romanch which is a wierd going extinct mountain langguage. CH has remain the country symbol ever since.


----------



## bestee (Jun 27, 2007)

THAT's THE ONE!  I am loving it so far!!!


----------



## msmith (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum bestee.


----------



## db bbq (Jun 27, 2007)

Bestee
 Welcome to SMF, Hope to see some "Swiss BBQ" creations posted soon..Enjoy the smoke!!!


----------



## spartacus (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from Providence, RI! Looking forward to seeing pics of your "Q".


----------



## squeezy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Bestee ... nice looking smoker you've got there!

I'm curious as to the quality of beef available to you there?

Also what is the most popular meats to BBQ?

Enjoy your new smoker!


----------



## bestee (Jun 27, 2007)

Quality of beef is ok, somehow never near as good as from over there. I mean we got cows all over the place, but they just dont get so juicy or flavorful..its weird..and *real* pricey I spent $70.- on a 6 lb piece of brisket (and it was not a great cut..lots of tough spots).  People here are funny..the locals really like thier sausages (and not even very flavored ones at that).  They go for ribs and such, but generally they prfer to eat with a knife and fork
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . The only real swiss smoker guy I have met worked with chicken and ribs.  I hang out with meat lovers (south africans, new zealanders and such, but I'm the first with a smoker) This weekend I will try the ribs 3-2-1 style...can't wait! Attached is my smoker. Thanks for all the welcomes...this is a really friendly site!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 27, 2007)

welcom to smf bestee. thats a nice smoker ya got there(i see a mod coming to my brink-the wheels). dont leat hawg heaven see that- he'll try to put 17"spinners on it lol. anyway, lots of great people here as you can see. maybe ya can send us pics of "swiss steak".


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 27, 2007)

Had to ask what part of Switzerland as I am working with a family name website filling in geneology tree gaps. Last name is Swiss and originated around Richenswil. Thanks for the response.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 28, 2007)

Ouch! $70 for 6 lb of brisket ... I'd hate to see what you would have to shell out for a prime rib or tenderloin ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess it'll be your job to educate the locals on the fine art of 'Q' kind of like an ambassador of sorts!


----------



## devolutionist (Jun 28, 2007)

Ah-HA!  Yeah, never would've guessed that one in a million years!

Based on what you're saying the cost of beef is over there, we may have to airlift you some stuff!  Now that I think of it, are you able to order things like Omaha Steaks over there?  I don't know of many other places that sell meat online, and I'm not sure about their international shipping options.  Their cuts are mostly for grilling too, not BBQ'ing - no large cuts that I know of.

Hey - I'll trade you some Tampa Mojo (cuban sour orange marinade) for some Swiss Chocolate!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 28, 2007)

would buying a side of beef or 1 on the hoof be an option ??


----------

